# What kinda of dog is this?



## JediCodeWarrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello fellow dog fanatics.

We adopted Locklyn about 5 weeks ago from a shelter in Hillsboro, Ohio. Apparently, she and her two sisters were literally dumped over the shelter's fence the weekend before we adopted her. There's some dispute over her actual age. She still has all of her baby teeth which means she's probably under 16 weeks old -- I'm guessing 12-14weeks. She's weighs about 20lbs and stands about 14 inches when standing on all fours. 

We just took these pictures this evening. She was still a little squirrelly so they aren't real good. Her paws are a bit on the larger side, although the pictures don't show that aspect very well..

At any rate, I'm terrible at guessing dog breeds. Our last dog was a sheppard/boxer mix and we think that's some of what Locklyn has in her. Beyond that, it's anyone else. I would like to see what other breeds she might be. Any ideas?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what she is because I'm too busy looking at the cute face! WOW. Y'all got lucky with this one. At any rate, I would love to get a hold of her cuz she is a cutie. If she comes up missing, don't look in Houston...she won't be here...


----------



## VomBullenfeldRottweilers (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm no expert on guessing breeds but from the looks of her face and black markings on her, and the rather big bone structure, she might be a breed of mastiff. She doesn't look like a mix to me.

Either way, she's just adorable !


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I;m thinking some kind of mastiff also, perhaps with a bit of boxer mixed in.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very cute....Maybe boxer/lab?


----------



## JediCodeWarrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. She's very cute (and she knows it). I was thinking some sort of boxer/mastif/lab mix as well. Although, I'm thinking perhaps rhodesian ridgeback (minus the ridge). The picture attached is of a Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I have no idea of the breed but she is adorable.


----------



## westiegirl3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know the breed, but I do know she is one adorable little girl.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a boxer/mastiff mix to me...she's adorable.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the way big puppies sit on their butts when sitting down. She is a cutie that's for sure. It will be interesting to see what she grows into.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

She looks like a rhodesian ridgeback to me - yet she has no ridge (or none that I could tell from looking at the pictures)

Here's a pic of a RR puppy:


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm inclined to think boxer/beagle mix;

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images17/BogleDakotaPupBoxerBeagle1.JPG


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not sure what your pup is but sure is a cutie pootie and those ears UGH love them 

I say the mix possibly could be between a Fila Brasileiro Mix, or a rhodesian ridgeback mix


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I see some type of mastiff or boxer in her. She'll definitely be a big girl when she's full grown!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Hehe, that's a beautiful pup.
My vet told me about a service where they take a blood sample of the dog and can figure out exactly what breeds are in the DNA so you could ask your vet about it if you really really want to know.

My guess is mastiff/coonhound mix.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rhodesian ridgeback's are a sight hound and LOVE to run. They are lean and much more slender than a labrador.

My guess is a Mastiff mix. She looks very large boned, and she has those mastiff eye wrinkles


----------



## JediCodeWarrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Rhodesian ridgeback's are a sight hound and LOVE to run. They are lean and much more slender than a labrador.
> 
> My guess is a Mastiff mix. She looks very large boned, and she has those mastiff eye wrinkles


That would explain why she sits in the backyard with her back to a rabbit (6 feet from her) and is totally oblivious.


----------

